# My St. Paddy's Day Smoke!



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

OK, I'm not ready to try an actual review, so I'll just post some pics and comments.

Only appropriate that I smoke one of the green Viaje WLP Candela's today (Veeral has made me a Viaje junkie!):

Lit itself, perfect draw:










1/2 way home and nice ash, shortly after I ashed it and one touch-up with the Blazer:









Laid it in my crappy looking ash tray and took this pic:










Hey, it was still smokin', my makeshift clip was right there so, well, "Junkie" says it all:










All in all, a very satisfying cigar, very different from the 3 or 4 non-candela Viajes I've smoked. Definately floral or vegital to start, but really heats up.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Quit blaming me for your addictions.


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

Batista30 said:


> Quit blaming me for your addictions.


Man, I never HEARD of em till I saw your Skull and Bones review dude!


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

Awesome stuff Dav0! Also, are there Candelas the same as the WLP St. Patrick's Day smokes?


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

donovanrichardson said:


> Awesome stuff Dav0! Also, are there Candelas the same as the WLP St. Patrick's Day smokes?


Yup, those are the ones! They really look bright green in strong daylight too!

My phone doesn't do them justice.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Very cool! Glad you enjoyed it brother.


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

dav0 said:


> Yup, those are the ones! They really look bright green in strong daylight too!
> 
> My phone doesn't do them justice.


Thanks! I totally thought there different things but then I thought, well the candela has got to be the St. Patty's cigar, thanks for the help! I definitely need to get a hold of these!


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> Very cool! Glad you enjoyed it brother.


Ray, I kept looking around for something cool to put in the pictures, to pay homage to your "Shuckins" review, but everthing I saw was just lame. Even if I found something, it would just be a "cheap imitation"!


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

Where is the corn cob!?!?


----------

